# We lost our Nugget



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry. Having a pet die in an accident is particularly tough. I know it was such a shock. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss...... My thoughts are with you and your family!!!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Veronica, that's horrible news! I'm so sorry for the pain you are in right now. I'm sure you had promised Nugget a peaceful end and to have this happen is just so sad. Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am so sorry. Just know that he had a great life because of you.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, I just don't know what to say except I am soooo sorry!

Big golden hugs coming your way!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that really is such sad news, I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure he had a good life, and that is the best we can give them.
I have an old, blind dog also, so I think I know what you are feeling. And you just don't ever imagine them wondering off. 
Again, I am so sorry. 
Susan


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not sure I can say anything that hasn't already been said, but I'm so sorry to hear the news about Nugget. Sounds like he was a faithful old fella who will be sadly missed.
Try to remember the good times rather than the ending.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oh, that is so sad. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Like everyone else, I am so sorry to hear about Nugget! There are no words to console you, but please know that he is at the Bridge waiting to be reunited with you. We all know you gave him a wonderful, loving life!


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

How unbelievably sad...I am so sorry for your loss...Poor old guy. My thoughts are with you and your family......................


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Ohmigosh, I can't believe such a thing. I am so sorry for your loss and pray that you hang tough through this hard time with Zazoo and the rest of the family.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, I am so sorry! Don't know what else to say.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I just want to thank everyone for their kind words - I know you all know exactly what we're going through right now. Again thanks so much.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I would also like to say I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you have to go through now. 
Our Kia is 5 years older than her daughter Lila and I don't want to think how Lila will react to Kia passing away... , they're so attached to each other...
Joe


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss

{{{hugs}}}

RIP sweet angel


----------



## hannahgoldenr53 (Jun 3, 2006)

*lost dog*

Hi,
I Just Logged On And Read Your Post. I Am So Very Sorry For Your Loss. I Had A Simular Thing Happen To My Black Lab Sandy. She Jumped
Out Of A Friendscar When She Was Bringing Her To The Vets For Me. Because I Am Disabled With Bad Arthritis. She Ran.in To A Woods And On To A Highway. And A Truck Hit Her And She Got Up Ran .till This We Never Found Her Or Her Body. I Know Just How You Are Feeling. Its Like Losing A Family Member. When I Started To Read Your Post. I Really Feel Bad For You. I Will Keep You B Oth In My Prayers.take Care Terry,hannah


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm also so sorry for your loss.....I wish I had more to say...


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't even imagine your pain for Nugget, I am so very sorry. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

greg bell said:


> Just know that he had a great life because of you.


This says it all.....................


----------

